# Peptide Stack Advice?



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

Looking to equal the effects of ~3 to 4 iu of HGH per day, with as few side effects as possible. I've been using HGH but feeling zero effects from it (no hand numbness, nothing!), so I've lost my trust in black market GH... So on to peptides. How does this stack look:

*Shot 1 (Upon Waking)*

GHRP-2 - 100 mcg
Mod GRF 1-29 - 100 mcg

*Shot 2 (Pre-Workout)*

GHRP-2 -100 mcg *OR* HGH Fragment 176-191 - 500 mcg (on cut or cardio days)
Mod GRF 1-29 - 100 mcg

*Shot 3 - 4*

GHRP-2 - 100 mcg 
Mod GRF 1-29 - 100 mcg

*Shot 5 (Before Bed)*

Ipamorelin - 2000 mcg
Mod GRF 1-29 - 100 mcg

-------------------------------

Will start doses much lower and build up gradually over time, but targeting something like that eventually. Is this a good stack or can it be improved? I considered doing 10 mcg Hex with the 100 mcg GHRP-2 and Mod GRF 1-29 to boost the pulse without the hexarelin tolerance effect, or cycle between the two EoD.

Goals are anti-aging, maintenance of a better body composition (especially when bulking or cutting), and more kept gains after AAS cycles.

*P.S.* I put GHRP-2, but bloating is the thing I want to avoid most. I think the bloat is more to do with the GH produced though rather than the actual substance as I understand it... But if I'm wrong I can switch it out for ipam. Whatever amount is needed to hit ~3 to 4 iu equivalent. Cost is a factor, but there's some leeway.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

its a good stack

dont bother with the frag

also basing your GH of sides is daft

also the amount of gains you hold onto coming off even with peps or GH in the mix is still going to be a lot less than going onto a cruise dose between cycles
i understand why someone wouldnt want to but dont expect growth to hold onto anything substantial whilst your test is in the gutter

cycling is 2 steps forward 1 step back, you will be bigger and stronger than before your cycle, after it if your nutrition, rest and training are on point but you are still going to atrophy no matter what


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> Looking to equal the effects of ~3 to 4 iu of HGH per day, with as few side effects as possible. I've been using HGH but feeling zero effects from it (no hand numbness, nothing!), so I've lost my trust in black market GH... So on to peptides. How does this stack look:
> 
> *Shot 1 (Upon Waking)*
> 
> ...


 How long have you been on Hgh? If on a low dose 'Anti - aging' sub 2iu per day protocol you will likely feel NO side effects - in fact that can be a sign of quality product. But nothing trumps bloodwork. Igf 2-3 weeks in at a minimum.

Visible results can take a minimum of 3-6 or more months and even then will be subtle. What are you expecting - a Dr Jekyll & Mr Hyde type transformation?!

What brand are you using? You can't possibly assess the quality of all Generic Hgh sources/'brands' on the basis of one bad apple.

You think there aren't bad peptide sources out there too?

There are many reputable Generics Hgh out there at the moment... But If you decide to go with peps I hope you do get what you want from them. Just be realistic...


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> How long have you been on Hgh? If on a low dose 'Anti - aging' sub 2iu per day protocol you will likely feel NO side effects - in fact that can be a sign of quality product. But nothing trumps bloodwork. Igf 2-3 weeks in at a minimum.
> 
> Visible results can take a minimum of 3-6 or more months and even then will be subtle. What are you expecting - a Dr Jekyll & Mr Hyde type transformation?!
> 
> ...


 Using for a few weeks. I'm doing about 3 to 4iu per day and no sides sadly. I'm not going by visual changes but by the sides, I've been lead to believe I should be feeling tingling/numbness etc. It concerns me that I am not feeling this when using Genotropin. I think peptides are more likely to be real than HGH which is so often counterfeited and faked. Using GH sure is easier and more convenient if I could be sure what I'm using is real.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> Using for a few weeks. I'm doing about 3 to 4iu per day and no sides sadly. I'm not going by visual changes but by the sides, I've been lead to believe I should be feeling tingling/numbness etc. It concerns me that I am not feeling this when using Genotropin. I think peptides are more likely to be real than HGH which is so often counterfeited and faked. Using GH sure is easier and more convenient if I could be sure what I'm using is real.


 You need to give it longer, much longer really...It's a good thing that you don't have crippling cts! It's been said before here many times by people much more experienced than me - don't judge the quality of Gh by the severity of side effects.

Geno's are top notch - is there any reason other than lack of sides that leads you to suspect these ones are fake?

Do consider running Igf bloods - if they are above range that's a pretty good sign your gear is pucker. Peace of mind right there.

Didn't you mention you were on other meds - was it T4? Could be relevant


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> You need to give it longer, much longer really...It's a good thing that you don't have crippling cts! It's been said before here many times by people much more experienced than me - don't judge the quality of Gh by the severity of side effects.
> 
> Geno's are top notch - is there any reason other than lack of sides that leads you to suspect these ones are fake?
> 
> ...


 Well I got a fake Geno sent to me once (the problem was resolved but still), and in general I have just heard that unless you're getting GH over the counter at the pharmacy then not to even bother because it's all fake online. So I'm especially wary.

Ansomone has the verification codes which probably helps with that... Otherwise I'll just go the peptide route for about the same cost (if using a heavier stack like the one in my OP). Some people claim they do absolutely nothing bodywise except placebo, but I guess that's something you have to try for yourself.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> Well I got a fake Geno sent to me once (the problem was resolved but still), and in general I have just heard that unless you're getting GH over the counter at the pharmacy then not to even bother because it's all fake online. So I'm especially wary.
> 
> Ansomone has the verification codes which probably helps with that... Otherwise I'll just go the peptide route for about the same cost (if using a heavier stack like the one in my OP). Some people claim they do absolutely nothing bodywise except placebo, but I guess that's something you have to try for yourself.


 Of course yea we discussed that I forgot that was you, sorry! I must be getting senile - maybe I need more of that 'Anti ageing' Hgh stuff

Sounds like a good plan going forward let us know how you get on...

GoodLuck


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

You have to take HGH Frag in a fasted state or with just a little protein, first thing in the am before fasted cardio is ideal.

A few peptide combos here in the link.

http://www.basskilleronline.com/bodybuilding-peptide-combinations-guide.shtml


----------

